# Advice for Palladium



## mikelugg (Nov 21, 2011)

I Urgently need help with Palladium.

Palladium has much different properties from Gold.
I especially refer to its hardness.
I would need advice about an alloy.
I am trying to make an alloy with Gold and Palladium for Jewellery.
I was trying a 30 % Gold - 70 % Palladium alloy.
But it stays to hard.
I need it to become softer, so that I can work better with a stichel
for ingravings and similar.
What material can add to my alloy, or is there a treatment
available which can assist me?
Does anyone have experience in that field?


----------



## nickvc (Nov 22, 2011)

Palladium is used as a whitener and hardener here in the UK. The typical 18 k white alloy is made with 10-15% Pd the balance is probably copper and zinc so if you want a softer white alloy either increase the gold content or add base metals to the alloy. This is going to be a trial and error process until you find exactly what your looking for.


----------



## Lino1406 (Nov 22, 2011)

If white stuff is wanted, 5% ruthenium
works good with 95% palladium


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 22, 2011)

Like this;
http://www.preciousmetalswest.com/alabaster950Pd.php

Jim


----------

